# Due date wrong?



## MizTam (Feb 18, 2017)

This is Molly my Nubian/Boer mix doe. I know she is pregnant because I have felt the kid(s) moving. But as she gets closer to her due date I am thinking I might be off. I saw her being bred on Nov 20th which puts her at 150 days on the 19th of April. I had two does kid last month and I was able to tell that they were getting close weeks before they had their kids. I never saw her go back into heat, she has run with the boys until a couple of weeks ago I could have missed a second heat. This will be her second kid to my knowledge, she is around 4 years old. 
Based on her looks what does everyone think? This is my first time having pregnant does.







She came to us with a damaged udder, it milks but has never really dried up, she has been non milking for almost a year.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

When did you remove the buck? If they were running together, there is really no way to know the due date unless your buck has a marking harness.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you removed the males 2 weeks ago, then that is your final due date. So you have a range, not a specific date.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

_I agree, there is a wide range of due dates. _


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Yes I agree that you have a wife range for her being due. You can't tell when a doe is due also if you felt kids kick was it on the left side? If so that's the rumen and it wasn't kids. Kids can be felt on the right side


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She has a long way to go, no way this month.


----------



## MizTam (Feb 18, 2017)

JK_Farms said:


> Yes I agree that you have a wife range for her being due. You can't tell when a doe is due also if you felt kids kick was it on the left side? If so that's the rumen and it wasn't kids. Kids can be felt on the right side


The kicks were on the right, right in front of her udder. I know it wasn't her rumen.

I thought that you could not feel movement until at least the 3rd month? That would narrow her due date down to anytime between now and June. 
I removed her from the bucks about 2 weeks ago, she is a butt'er that likes to get others in the stomach. I waited to remove her until after my other does had their kids, to protect them from a stomach butt.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

how long ago was the first time you felt the babies?
I would say she has at least another two months.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I agree she has at least 2 more months. With her being in that long she definitely is pregnant.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She doesn't look very close BUT I would very much keep a eye on her on the date you have. I've had a few over the years that showed very little to no signs of kidding on the date I had and they still went on their due date.


----------



## dollface72 (Jan 5, 2014)

If the bred Almond ( Nubian) on Thanksgiving Nov22 she is due April 22 ?? Went out to barn she been laying around a lot looks like in labor


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Dollface72, are you also MizTam? If not, you may want to start your own thread.


----------



## MizTam (Feb 18, 2017)

I shaved Molly's udder so I could see changes in her udder a little easier. 
I think there has been a little change, but I might be hoping to see changes.
Tuesday the 11th







Today the 14th







Top view







I know she really isn't "showing" but my does that had twins and triplets did not show much either. I think she is carrying this one low, I am continuing to feel movement on her lower right side. Going by her first known breed date of Nov 20th her first due date is April 19th, if she did not take that heat cycle her next due date is May 10th with her last due date being May 31st based on when I felt movement. I did not check for movement prior to this month, I only checked because I was doubting she was even pregnant.


----------

